# Physical Differences between Show and Field Goldens



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Hello, I realize that some features probably cross over to both sides, and that physical appearance is not a guarantee of field ability, but I was wondering what the general differences are. I know a guy who just rescued an approximately 1 year old male (definitely 100% purebred) and I was curious. I realize the chances of him having real field ability are slim, realizing that most Goldens in the U.S. are casually bred, but we can't put him out on the field yet cause he was recently fixed. Thanks for all answers!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is my field golden Finn and then my show golden Tally(sorry he's wet from the lake!)- Finn's parents have working titles WCX, SH and he has some of the stereotypes like that he is red, very athletic, and finer-boned without as much coat. Tally's parents are both American Champions of the Nautilus/Farera style and he has a few of those stereotypes - more blonde, blocky head, lovely movement, ballgown coat( more than the standard calls for). Both dog have excellent, sound temperaments, are great in the water, and retrieve passionately. However, Finn is about 100 times the athlete adn Tally is the one for whom everyone in the general public goes crazy.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

In general, a field bred dog will be finer boned, have less coat and usually a darker and sometimes curlier coat. They usually have less structure as well. A show bred dog will have more bone, structure and a lighter colored heavier coat.

In general... there are dogs who don't follow those 'rules', after all they all are golden retrievers. And just because a dog looks like a field dog doesn't mean they'll have any interest in birds.

Lana


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't mean to change the subject, and by all means I would love more answers to my original question, but I have got another one.

In the case that a Golden around this age isn't passionate about retrieving and/or the water, what is the smartest way to try and encourage the dog to like and take part in these things?


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are a few very poorly taken pictures for conversation. I must admit his snout looks a tad broader in real life.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

You can do a lot of positive training and clicker work for retrieving, and work slowly up to actual birds. I had a dobe who didn't like to retrieve, he'd ignore the dumbbell at best. So, I started putting the dumbbell in his mouth, then giving him a treat as soon as I took it out. Then slowly backchained from that to full out retrieves with a very happy working attitude all in one week (he'd nudge me to get me to take it out to get his treat). If you keep it happy you'd be amazed at how far they'll go to work for you! And he's cute!

Lana


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Hmm, I have heard about these "clickers", know any good articles on the web about their purpose/ using them?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If you do a google search for Karen Pryor, you will find good stuff on clicker training.


----------



## dtmowns (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's input thus far!


----------

